# marmio balls



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2006)

Do these or do these Not create an algea break-out. Iv heard it both ways.
How many people on here who have KEPT these actually got the algea growth like so many people say.
Would Oto cats and snails eat these?? How about shrimp?


----------



## General Tso (Mar 1, 2006)

I kept them for about 4 years and did not have algae break of cladophora algae. Their growth rate is very slow, and they should be turned every now and then to keep their growth even. Snails, ottos, plecos and any other algae eater I ever heard of do NOT eat these. Shrimp do like to eat the microorganisms off them, but not the algae ball itself. They do well in low to high lighting and are extremely easy to care for.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

There are two types of cladophora.

One is the "Marimo Ball" type, the other is the type from hell. The type from hell is the haystack type, branches, and has the consistency of a rough brillo pad.


----------

